# Reorganized and Added some fora into a New Parent Forum "The Church"



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

I really wasn't happy where certain things were organized and it's hard to find the proper forum for some things that we discuss but might properly belong in a few places. I've tried to make it easier to categorize issues related to the Church in a new parent forum by the same name. I've moved Worship, Preaching, Evangelism, and Church History into that forum. I've also created two new fora called Church Office and Church Order.

Church Office is for discussions related to Office bearers. More delicate matters still belong in the Elders only, Deacons Only, or Pastoral Concerns fora but this forum will allow for material related to training Church Officers or concerns, etc. I already moved a thread recently posted by Pastor Webb there.

Church Order is for discussions related to stuff that you find in Books of Church Order from admin of the Sacraments, Church Discipline, and suggested forms for worship.

In short, the new collection of fora is kind of geared toward the practical theological matters and circumstances that come up all the time and we've never had a good place to put them or some were scattered into multiple parent fora. I've tried to collect those that belong here and add the fora I think we need to round it out.

Thoughts?


----------



## raekwon (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought that things looked a little different!

Looks good, Rich. Things are easier to find now, and I especially appreciate the new Church Office and Church Order forums.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 13, 2007)

(I do wonder, though, if perhaps the Ecclesiology forum should now be a sub-forum under "The Church".)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

raekwon said:


> (I do wonder, though, if perhaps the Ecclesiology forum should now be a sub-forum under "The Church".)



I considered that but my reasoning for leaving in theology was that I thought Ecclesiology would fit more properly with the other systematic topics in the theology forum while the Church forum was more for practical theological matters. It's sort of the same reason Baptism stays over in Theology even though it could also be discussed in Church Order from some aspects.

I guess if it becomes confusing I could move it over at some point.


----------

